# Delta Waterfowl Banquet - Muskegon - February 28th, 2008



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

West Michigan Chapter of Delta Waterfowl
Annual Winter Banquet


Join us for an evening of fun and camaraderie with fellow waterfowlers, retailers and conservation advocates.

With thousands of dollars of guns, gear and merchandise up for auction, raffle and door prizes. It will be hard to walk away empty handed.

Seating is limited and we expect an early sell out, so order your tickets now.















Muskegon Holiday Inn
February 28, 2008

6:00  7:00 Hospitality Hour and vendor showcase
7:00 Prime Rib Dinner
8:00 Auctions and prize drawings

For more information, or to purchase your tickets, please contact:
Kevin Bouwman, Event Chairman 
231-740-2927


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Steve B. (Nov 22, 2004)

Any events planned for the East side of Michigan?


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Check the delta site for an event in your area.

www.deltawaterfowl.org

FYI all tickets orders received before February 14, 2008 will be entered into a *FREE* early bird drawing for a muzzle loader and a $100 raffle package.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

*HURRY-Ticket orders postmarked before February 14, 2008 will be entered into a FREE early bird drawing for a muzzle loader and a $100 raffle package. MAIL YOURS IN TODAY!!!*(ALL TICKET PACKAGES WILL BE HELD AT THE DOOR)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CORPORATE SPONSOR TABLE (INCLUDES 8 DELTA MEMBERSHIPS, 8-DINNER TICKETS, 8-DELTA HATS, 8-$100 RAFFLE PACKAGES, 1-CVA KODIAK MUZZLE LOADER, AND RECOGNITION AT EVENT)

*$1000*
(A $1480 VALUE)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CANVASBACK SPONSOR (INCLUDES 1 CANVASBACK SPONSOR MEMBERSHIP, 2 DINNER TICKETS, $100 RAFFLE PACKAGE, SPONSOR HAT AND SPONSOR T-SHIRT )

*$295*
(A $390 VALUE)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



SPONSOR (INCLUDES 1 SPONSOR MEMBERSHIP, 2 DINNER TICKETS, $50 RAFFLE PACKAGE, SPONSOR HAT AND SPONSOR T-SHIRT)

*$145*
(A $190 VALUE)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


COUPLES TICKET (INCLUDES 1 DELTA WATERFOWL MEMBERSHIP AND 2 DINNER TICKETS)
*$65*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SINGLE DINNER TICKET (INCLUDES DELTA WATERFOWL MEMBERSHIP AND 1 DINNER TICKET)

*$45*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YOUTH TICKET (INCLUDES YOUTH MEMBERSHIP AND 1 DINNER TICKET)

*$35*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

The early bird deadline is Feb. 14th, so get your orders in soon.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Bump...*Only a few more days to get your money in for the early bird raffle.*


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Today is the deadline to get entered in the early bird drawing. Get your registration postmarked today!!!


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

We are less than 20 tickets from selling out so if you plan on coming you need to call Kevin(231)740-2927 and order your tickets by credit card.* If you are showing up at the door the night of the event to buy tickets, be aware the final tickets will be sold on a first come, first serve basis.* So get there early before those final tickets sell out. 

This should be a fun event and I hope to see you all there.

See ya there,
Chris


----------

